# Blend for Men....



## layserbrat (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi all!  What EOs blend well with either Fir Needle or Pine Needle?


----------



## lsg (Mar 2, 2013)

Pine blends well with bergamot, cedarwood, citronella, clary sage, cypress, eucalyptus, frankincense, grapefruit, juniper, lavender, lemon, marjoram, niaouli, peppermint, ravensara, rosemary, sage, sandalwood, tea tree and thyme.

Fir Needle blends well with Atlas cedarwood , pine, cypress, juniper berry, balsam, and  sandalwood.


----------



## layserbrat (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas! Now, to start testing....


----------

